# HSG Dye Test



## Pinkerbelle

Hiya,

Has anyone had the HSG Dye test at all?

I am hoping to be able to book mine very soon. I just need to wait for AF to show rthen I have to book it. 

Any info on this test would be great


----------



## jols

Hi,

I had a HSG at Bolton last year, they gave me a leaflet from the NHS about it but I can't seem to find in on the NHS website so here is a link to webMD
http://www.webmd.com/infertility-and-reproduction/guide/hysterosalpingogram-21590

I found it painful and then two weeks later I had a massive bleed with major clots, I would buy in extra strength towels, and I could barely leave the house for a few days. I haven't spoken to other people so I don't know if that is normal, went to my GP but she said I didn't have an infection.

I was able to watch the x-ray while it was being done, they are looking for whether the dye spills out of the fallopian tubes to check for blockages, it did on the day although one side was favored more than the other, and I have since been told by my consultant that my tubes possibly have some blockage, hey ho.

I hope this helps, sorry I am new to this forum so I don't know all the acronmys!


----------



## clairelouise253

Hi Pinkerbelle,

I had a hysterosalpingogram last year and didn't find it bad at all. My clinic gave me painkillers and an antibiotic to take beforehand but apart from some slight cramping I had no after effects - it was a bit like a smear I guess. It was slightly odd to be in the X-ray department - the radiographer explained exactly what he was doing, unlike Jols I couldn't see the images but he did tell me what he could see immediately. A separate report went to my consultant.

Not sure if you're paying but from memory it cost +£500 so be prepared if you are!

Good luck
Claire


----------



## Pinkerbelle

Thank you both for the info, I am just praying AF comes soon as I can't book it until she arrives! Last time she was this late it ended up being a 126 day cycle. :-( 

Luckily I am getting all treatment funded by the NHS, not sure how many cycles my PCT allow, so really hoping and praying it works first time.


----------



## Cleohegarty

Hsg was fine. Hurts a little at end but then it is finished. I did not have antibiotics and minimal bleeding. You will be fine just take your painkillers.


----------



## Helena123

Hi, 

My own experience was so different to the first response of your post.

I had mine done at Pinderfields Hospital, Wakefield and there was nothing to it. 

I took one ibuprofen an hour before and had a sugary drink just before I went it.

Usually I'm really bad at dealing with smears etc...I told one of the nurses this as she was fantastic calming me down, holding my hand and explaining in detail what was happening and what I might possibly feel...slight scratch, bloating, little cramping. I felt nothing just a little cooler and a tiny twinge when they had to pump a little more dye in - this was due to a small blockage in one of my tubes that they managed to clear. 

I had no bleeding afterwards but did feel a little bloated for a few days afterwards. 

May be a good idea to get some antibiotics from your GP as a precautionary measure as a few women can get infection afterwards. 

The bonus is that if you're tubes are okay then there are statistics that show an increase in women conceiving within the 3 months after having the procedure. 

Mine was also free on the NHS but if anyone reading this has to pay privately it costs about £350 in Yorkshire and. Manchester areas to have this done.


----------



## Henshaw

Hi Pinkerbelle,

I had an HSG with absolutely no problems at all. Took the painkillers they recommended beforehand - when she pushed the dye through it was just like having a slight stomach cramp. Don't worry!!


----------



## kazza236

Hi, I had a HSG done about 10 months ago and for me it was just like having a smear except it lasted a little bit longer. I did feel very slight stomach cramps as she pushed the dye through but that's all. I was told to take 2 painkillers and 1mg of azithromycin an hour before the procedure. I'm not sure why some women don't have a good time, perhaps because of the person doing it? One thing I did notice was that most of the women who suffered bad with pain also suffer bad with AF, that could be coincidental though. Good luck  x


----------



## Tia-maria

I also had no problems with it,and I was terrified!!!
Don't read too many horror stories on line.I didn't feel anything,everything was fine and was pleasantly surprised.Please don't worry, you will be fine


----------



## Tulipwishes

When I had my HSG done it was very painful, but it felt more like they had clamped a bit of skin in the speculum (if that is what they use) I dont remember much tummy pain at all.


----------



## Ajbpepsi

I had the hsg test done in feb 2012. I was so scared and so worried about it but in the end it was fine. It was scary as it was in a hospital and that was a new experience for me as had never really been in hospital before. They put some kind of drip on my hand which made me a little more relaxed down there, and I guess maybe it had some pain relief in. It was like a smear test. It felt a little odd but did not hurt, I was not in pain. It was more uncomfortable than a smear test because it lasted longer. However it was good to see on the screen the tubes and all the Dye flowing through. The doctor explained it there and then so I knew it was all ok. After wards I had a bit of blood but just that day really, then it was all fine. It was much quicker and much better than I ever anticipated, and I had been so scared before to the point I was crying going in there. But, in hind sight if I had  to have it done again, it really was absolutely fine. I hope it goes well for you too.....


----------



## Pinkerbelle

Thank you everyone for the messages. I had the test and it was OK, it did hurt and was having some twinge like pain for a day or so after, but other than that I was ok. 

I get the results on 23rd May. So nervous!


----------



## Myxini

Good to hear your test went fine Pinkerbelle; hope the results were ok too.

I just wanted to add another "good" experience here, in case anyone else who's waiting for the test reads it.
I had mine done this morning. I was really nervous about it and felt like a wuss, but the people at my hospital were great and reassuring and kept saying they'd pause if I felt too uncomfortable. 
I took 2 naproxen c. hour before the test, and must have been lucky, because it really didn't hurt that much for me. Uncomfortable on the whole and painful for a tiny moment, but I managed to keep relaxed and it was over very fast. They also got my DH in to hear the results; all good - yay.


----------



## AnnR

I have my HSG booked for Monday next week which is day 11 of my cycle.  I tried to get it for Friday (day  but the nurse had annual leave?! No idea what thats about as surely more than one person can do it?! NHS! so anyway thats just a side rambling..... was just wondering if all goes OK and I dont get the pain and heavy bleeding that I've seen others post about, am I OK to start ttc again straight away - on day 12? Its stressing me out that I might miss this months fertility window.......
2 ways I thought of this
1 - the dye/fluid and the spotting/bleeding will not make for v pleasant intercourse - I guess the fluid is gone almost instantly tho?
2 - there are some after effects on my tubes that mean its not safe to ttc straight away. 

Sorry if I'm just being stupid/worrying for nothing!!


----------

